# The "good" old fashioned way



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

After making several Acrylic pens in my metal lathe I promised Bernie and Maurice, both of whom I consider my mentors in turning, that I would make the next one the "good old fashioned" way, on the wood lathe. Here are a few shots, poor as they are (I really do have to master focussing when in macro mode)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That is a very yellow pen Harry.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Is it fun Harry, must be because it sure is messy!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike, it is actually ORANGE but try as I did, I couldn't correct the shot even with PhotoShop, which surprised me because it was taken in daylight only, no flash or artificial light.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Beautiful job Harry, an inspiration to all of us.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Maurice said:


> Beautiful job Harry, an inspiration to all of us.



I appreciate that Maurice, here is another shot with more natural colour.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done, sir, well done! See, the all-wood-lathe pen isn't so tough. 

Side note, I've seen now a couple companies here in the US selling the acrylic as 3/4" and 7/8" rod stock instead of square. I believe they are molding it that was and not pre-rounding but I could be wrong. One that I've seen offer it is a two person shop and I believe they are doing their own castings in house. I can track down a link if you are interested.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great work as usual Harry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Rob, the more information the better. A while back I purchased some round Acrylic blanks from a different supplier and they were rubbish, very brittle, on the wood lathe it came off in chips, I gave them up as hopeless


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Not long to go now Dave!


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Rob, the more information the better. A while back I purchased some round Acrylic blanks from a different supplier and they were rubbish, very brittle, on the wood lathe it came off in chips, I gave them up as hopeless


Here is one:

exoticblanks.com

Not the least expensive source but some very, very pretty and fascinating looking blanks! You could get a snake skin blank maybe?

Also, please note that I somewhat miss-spoke in my post about these buys providing lots of their blanks in the round. Several are supplied in the round but many of the pictures, I have just discovered, have a little footnote indicating the sample was rounded for display purposes. Sorry if I made it sound better than it is.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What an amazing site Rob, if I was making pens to sell, I'd give serious consideration to buying a heap of the really exotic ones, but to hand out as presents as I do, It would make my hobby very expensive. At an institute dinner the other night I gave a pen to each of my friends/collogues wives.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry I am on vacation in Richmond, VA with the grandkids. The 5 yr old about wore grandpa out. 

I just had to jump in here and say Harry that is one beautiful pen. I knew you could do it Harry. Well done.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Bernie, I've decided that for wood pens the wood lathe, for Acrylic pens the metal lathe, it's so much easier and more accurate. After a wonderful holiday with a five year old, it's sheer ecstasy to wave bye bye 'till the next time!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

What I do rattle you. See after me making a comment about doing pens with a wood lathe not a metal lathe. I must say Harry you didn't loose your touch great job on your pen. Now I'll go back and eat my words my friend.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Thanks Bernie, I've decided that for wood pens the wood lathe, for Acrylic pens the metal lathe, it's so much easier and more accurate. After a wonderful holiday with a five year old, it's sheer ecstasy to wave bye bye 'till the next time!


Yes Harry I agree. You did well on the wood one. 

Yes it is pure heaven with the boy. He followed grandpa all the way around Woodcraft store while grandpa picked up a dozen pen blanks and a dozen pen kits.


----------

